# Taking a dog to spain



## carpenter_pete

In the summer we hope to go to Spain on the Santander ferry.
We have just got a small dog and hope to take it.
I have looked at getting a pet passport and will discuss it with the vet on thursday.
I have looked on the ferry web site and it is possible at a cost of course.
Is there anyone who does this? Any tips will be greatfully recieved.
Pete :?


----------



## Kev1

Pet passports are very straight forward now

got ours done a month back

Sorry can't help on the boat details


----------



## maxsdad

Had our welsh collie done last month the vet could not get a reading from his microchip so he had to be sedated and x-rayed but they could not find it so had new chip rabis jab and passport total cost including x-rays £119 which i thought was quite reasonable.
Not taken him abroad yet but the chunnel seams the easiest option with a dog, apparently you can stay in your vehicle with your pet.
Depends where you live and where you are going i suppose.


dave e


----------



## teemyob

*Dogs*

Hello Pete,

There are a lot of discussions on here regarding dogs and the pet friendly kennels on Cap Finistere (I dont think such a thing exists on Pont Aven) so you would need to look at timetables for the Sanatander crossings. I have posted these somewhere here too..

I will look for some posts for you.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*link*

here is one link


----------



## sparky20006

With all the fuss about getting a single, pet dog across 21 miles of water it does make me wonder how the heck they get tens of thousands of cattle, pigs, sheep and horses over it every week. 8O


----------



## teemyob

*Santander*



sparky20006 said:


> With all the fuss about getting a single, pet dog across 21 miles of water it does make me wonder how the heck they get tens of thousands of cattle, pigs, sheep and horses over it every week. 8O


I think you got the 21 miles wrong.

This is Santander (Spain) we are talking about.

And that is no way to talk about passengers!

TM


----------



## cheshiregordon

carpenter_pete said:


> In the summer we hope to go to Spain on the Santander ferry.
> We have just got a small dog and hope to take it.
> I have looked at getting a pet passport and will discuss it with the vet on thursday.
> I have looked on the ferry web site and it is possible at a cost of course.
> Is there anyone who does this? Any tips will be greatfully recieved.
> Pete :?


We've taken our collie with us the last few years and the pre-return visit to the vet has always been stressful as she has a hate of injections. Last year I discovered that the Drontal can be administered by mouth and that made a big difference. So I'd advise if the foreign vet doesn't offer to give the Drontal by mouth that you ask. Its the same price.


----------



## cheshiregordon

maxsdad said:


> Had our welsh collie done last month the vet could not get a reading from his microchip so he had to be sedated and x-rayed but they could not find it so had new chip rabis jab and passport total cost including x-rays £119 which i thought was quite reasonable.
> Not taken him abroad yet but the chunnel seams the easiest option with a dog, apparently you can stay in your vehicle with your pet.
> Depends where you live and where you are going i suppose.
> 
> dave e


As I said earlier we've taken our collie with us the last five years so she quite an experience traveler. That said up to last year we've always used the tunnel so we could stay with her during the journey.
Last year we decided to try the dover /calais ferry which requires she stays in the vehicle alone during the crossing. Dispite our trepidation everything went smoothly and she seemed unconcerned by being left alone etc.
So its the ferry from now on.


----------



## carpenter_pete

I have just been looking at related posts provided by Teamyob, thanks.
It seems most people would rather drive and that is a good option when you are not time restricted but we both still work for a living and have a 2 week break in the summer. the cost difference is very little but the ferry would save us at least 2 days. thats 2 more days of sunshine. I rest my case.
Pete


----------



## sparky20006

*Re: Santander*



> And that is no way to talk about passengers!
> 
> TM


 :lol:

Seriously though look at this. It's a livestock boat. It is licenced to carry two and a half thousand tons of live animals between countries. These things rock up in Spain France and the UK daily. - and also leave them.

And we have to spend hours, hundreds of pounds and journeys getting a 3KG mutt across the water and fill reams of papers out (invariably sitting next to us in a MH having its head scratched!)


----------



## thieawin

sparky, we have three dogs and they, and our previous dogs, have been chipped and had passports. Yes there is chipping cost and the initial rabies costs and annual booster cost plus the vet visit before getting on the boat home, where are the long and complex documents in all this? Where are the hundreds of pounds. Chip was less than £100 and we would chip any way in case they got ;lost or stolen, so it is rabies and annual boosters. £40 per 2 or 3 years (depending on the validity of the vaccine, they can be 1, 2 or 3 years) and the visits to the vet before coming home, say £20 per trip now.

The Pont Aven, which serves Santander from Plymouth and Portsmouth, 1 x return each per week, has no pet friendly cabins so they have to go into the kennels on top deck which can be cold and miserable. There is an exercise area. Our dogs fretted due to the noise from the other more nervous dogs howling all night. The Cap Finisterre has dog friendly cabins, deck 9 near to the stern of the boat, very nice, convenient for the buffet, rear open deck and stairs to the exercise area (and kennels) on deck 10. Pont Aven is the better boat with better facilities), but for dogs the CF every time. it does 2 x Portsmouth Bilbao and 1 x Portsmouth Santander returns each week all summer. The two Spanish ports are only an hour apart.

Try these links, thye should give you all the info you need

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120140-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120724-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117916-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117706-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119932-.html

The new regs are

chip

rabies and passport issued by VET

can travel afetr 21 days

1 to 5 days before arriving back go to local vet for treatment for tapeworm


----------



## sparky20006

> Where are the hundreds of pounds.


A quote from an expat site -

*"For anyone who may be interested...this is what it has cost me for a passport from my Vet:-

£21.50 - Microchip
£34.72 - Rabies Vaccination
£93.71 - Blood test 30 days after Vaccination
£68.56 - Passport provided and written up by Vet.

Total = £218.49 per passport.

x 3 for me. jack Russell and 2 cats"*

And that doesn't even included the ticket or the potential quarantine.

Paul


----------



## thieawin

Hi Paul Out of date and wrong!!

_"For anyone who may be interested...this is what it has cost me for a passport from my Vet:-

£21.50 - Microchip 
£34.72 - Rabies Vaccination 
£93.71 - Blood test 30 days after Vaccination 
£68.56 - Passport provided and written up by Vet.

Total = £218.49 per passport. _

£21.50 microchip lasts pet for life, say 10 years say £2.15 per year
£34.72 for rabies vaccination or booster lasts either 2 or 3 years say £11 to £17 per year
Blood test was only ever a one off and was abolished from 01 01 2012 so no cost
Never been charged by our vet to issue passport or write up
tapeworm treatment before coming back £20

So £34 to £40 per pet per year, and if more than one trip (we do 5 or 6) about £19 to £25 per pet per trip

No quarantine or kennelling costs, whole idea of pet passports is no quarantine

_x 3 for me. jack Russell and 2 cats_"

So >£120 per year for you based on one trip and taking all 3. No forms to fill in. What will you save in kenneling and cattery costs?

I know you have to factor in the fares as well. It is still less expensive for us to take the dogs, 3 JR's, than kennel.


----------



## teemyob

*PM*



carpenter_pete said:


> I have just been looking at related posts provided by Teamyob, thanks.
> It seems most people would rather drive and that is a good option when you are not time restricted but we both still work for a living and have a 2 week break in the summer. the cost difference is very little but the ferry would save us at least 2 days. thats 2 more days of sunshine. I rest my case.
> Pete


I have sent you a PM

TM


----------



## loddy

don't forget the payment to DEFRA on returning to the UK, £30
My dog has traveled with us for a few years now and DERFA certainly know how to charge, when returning from the USA they charged £300 to check her paperwork

Loddy


----------



## BrianJP

We go back and forth regularly to Southern Spain with our 2 dogs, always drive it and go via Tunnel as its best for the wife and of course the dogs. If you have a motorhome whats the big deal .With so many sites and aires on route you can be in Northern Spain in 2 days easily or a lot less if you go for it.
Biscay crossing is long and expensive and sea can be very very rough. 
Pet passport is easy now.Shame we have to pay a foreign vet to pop a worming tablet down our dogs throats though on the way back. They must be laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## thieawin

loddy said:


> don't forget the payment to DEFRA on returning to the UK, £30
> My dog has traveled with us for a few years now and DERFA certainly know how to charge, when returning from the USA they charged £300 to check her paperwork
> 
> Loddy


where is the DEFRA payment?

Never had to pay DEFRA by boat back from Europe, unless it is included in the carriers charge?

The carrier checks in both directions, never met anyone from DEFRA

Flying may be different?

As for short channel crossing and drive versus 24 hours on bay of biscay the costs are about the same after taking into account tolls and fuel etc. The advantage to me is it takes about the same time or less and I arrive refreshed and reach home refreshed. I can do home to Barcelona with the two ferry journies in 40 hours, 28 at sea and 9 driving plus a bit of waiting via Bilbao, but via Dover its at least 40 hours and includes 22 hours driving.

Only ever had one rough crossing in 10 years


----------



## loddy

I always use the tunnel and DEFRA are on the French side before booking in, perhaps yours is included with the carrier fee, £30 is the only fee ( for dog) I pay on the tunnel

Loddy


----------



## thieawin

loddy said:


> I always use the tunnel and DEFRA are on the French side before booking in, perhaps yours is included with the carrier fee, £30 is the only fee ( for dog) I pay on the tunnel
> 
> Loddy


Hi Loddy

Are you sure its DEFRA you pay. I was aware Eurotunnel charge £30 or €46 per dog/cat to travel France UK and that you have to take your pet into the pet control area, but I think you may find its Eurotunnel staff and facilities not DEFRA and the dosh goes to Eurotunnel.

The DEFRA site confirms that it does not do the checks and that it authorises the carriers to perform them prior to Embarkation

I know more pets are carried under the PETS scheme via Eurotunnel than by any other carrier but there are no DEFRA officials at any embarkation point to the UK. Its is always the carrier who scans. DEFRA may do spot checks at UK arrival port.


----------



## carpenter_pete

Have booked ferry we got a dog friendly cabin both ways.
We sail portsmouth to Santander 22nd of august and return Bilbao to Portsmouth 11th sept.
what we do in between is a mistery but thats the way we like it.
Thanks Teamyob for the code you kindly gave us, we saved £77.
Pete


----------



## carpenter_pete

Just to update, the ferrie is booked with a dog friendly cabin.
Our little dog has had a rabies jab today for her passport.
One interesting thing that the vet brought up, that the vaccine lasts 3 years but the french (no-one else) want it done every year.
Has anyone else come accross this problem?
Pete :roll:


----------



## aldra

Never, ours is a three year rabies protection

never been queried

I think it is for dogs living in France, travelling and returning to France

But could be wrong--and if I am someone will no doubt correct me :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

carpenter_pete said:


> Just to update, the ferrie is booked with a dog friendly cabin.
> Our little dog has had a rabies jab today for her passport.
> One interesting thing that the vet brought up, that the vaccine lasts 3 years but the french (no-one else) want it done every year.
> Has anyone else come accross this problem?
> Pete :roll:


The French requirement for an annual rabies booster is for French dogs, dogs living in France, dogs imported into France to live there and dogs staying for more than six months.


----------



## aldra

Off topic, but is that your pup Spacerunner??

I could just cuddle him/her 

Aldra


----------



## zulurita

carpenter_pete said:


> Just to update, the ferrie is booked with a dog friendly cabin.
> Our little dog has had a rabies jab today for her passport.
> One interesting thing that the vet brought up, that the vaccine lasts 3 years but the french (no-one else) want it done every year.
> Has anyone else come accross this problem?
> Pete :roll:


The 3 years is fine as it has been done in the UK where your dog is resident.

If you stay in France for 3 months or more then their rules apply eg yearly vaccination of Rabies.

Most people even if touring for 3 to 6 months do not stay in one European country for that length of time. We for example may spend a month or two in France, then go onto Germany or Spain or Denmark etc.

So our 3 yr vaccination is fine. I know some French vets raise their eyebrows but we are legal.

Another thing to remember. Even though Tick treatment is now not required for return to Uk it is important to cover your dog for their safety and health.

We use Advantix as that covers more things especially going to Spain or Southern France.


----------



## Spacerunner

aldra said:


> Off topic, but is that your pup Spacerunner??
> 
> I could just cuddle him/her
> 
> Aldra


Yes, the cause of me losing loadsa beauty sleep!
Its a labra/labradoodle/lurcher cross called Pippa.


----------



## aldra

She is so beautiful

would you consider part exchange for Shadow,same colour,

No I guess you would not :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

aldra said:


> She is so beautiful
> 
> would you consider part exchange for Shadow,same colour,
> 
> No I guess you would not :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Only between midnight and 0400 hrs!

I'm teaching her to be house trained, she's teaching me to put my shoes away. :lol:


----------



## carpenter_pete

*pets passport*

Anyone useing a pets passport make sure your vet has filled it in correctly.
When comming back from spain on thr ferrie to Portsmouth we were stopped because the box that said date of micro chip said "Unknown"
we had to get a taxi fron the port to Bilbao for a vet to date stamp and sign it. Cost 50 euros and 25 for the taxi.
So beware they will pick on anything they can.
Pete.


----------



## BrianJP

This subject has been covered so many times already but the point is that the onus is on the pet owner to ensure that the passport is filled in correctly at all times. From the first entries to the last when travelling. So really it is difficult to sympathise with anyone who has a clerical error in their pet passport. Check check and check again, thats what I do.


----------



## rtaff

BrianJP said:


> This subject has been covered so many times already but the point is that the onus is on the pet owner to ensure that the passport is filled in correctly at all times. From the first entries to the last when travelling. So really it is difficult to sympathise with anyone who has a clerical error in their pet passport. Check check and check again, thats what I do.


But what do I need to check for? How do I know if it's filled in right?


----------



## BrianJP

Whilst there are guidance notes on the DEFRA website regarding pet passport procedures the Passport itself is quite clear on the requirements in each relevant section.
Eg for Identification the Microchip number Date of Implanting and location should be entered.
Assuming the other sections have been filled in correctly by the issuing vet eg for Rabies vaccine, the most important thing is to ensure that when the vet gives worming medication they not only enter the vaccine type etc and their stamp and signature and date but that the time is entered in 24hr format eg UTC. Any deviation from this is likely to result in rejection when trying to return to the UK.


----------



## malheg

*Re: Dogs*



teemyob said:


> Hello Pete,
> 
> There are a lot of discussions on here regarding dogs and the pet friendly kennels on Cap Finistere (I dont think such a thing exists on Pont Aven) so you would need to look at timetables for the Sanatander crossings. I have posted these somewhere here too..
> 
> I will look for some posts for you.
> 
> TM


We have been on the Pont Avon. Large kennel area on the top deck with free access to a outside dog walk.


----------



## jamesensor

We have taken the Brittanny Ferries ships to both Bilbao and Santander, with a dog. They depart from Plymouth and Portsmouth and alrernate between the two Spanish ports. if you book early enough you can get a dog-friendly cabin, but these sell out quickly as there are so many dogs now travelling from Spain and Portugal. 

If you miss out on the special cabins, you can put the dog in a kennel for the trip. You are allowed to take them out at will to a soecial section of deck where they can relieve themselves. Unfortunately it is swabbed down so often that most dogs take a long time to find the right spot.

Cabins are comfortable and food excellent.

Another route which allows dogs to stay in the car or motorhome and to be visited once an hour is from St Nazaire to Gijon in North-West Spain. It cuts out a lot of driving and autoroute tolls. You can reach anywhere in Spain or Portugal within a day from Gijon. The company is called LD Lines and has an office in London.

Comfort is lower and food is pretty vile but you can eat well near either port before departure. 

If you wish to travel separately from your dog Pet Couriers of Eastbourne provides an excellent service to/from the Algarve and Andalucia to any address in England, for a reasonable price, leaving you free to fly back. Dog tickets on BA are extortionate.


----------

